# Help painting worn leather



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anybody have a recipe and technique for painting worn leather?

Im looking for something that shows faded worn leather such as a belt. Darker colours would probably be the most suitable.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i'd say keep the centre a fairly dark brown, bestial maybe.
outline the very edge and sides of the bits of leather with bleached bone.
then on the surface, feathering up to snakebite around the edges.

dont smooth too much, old leather always looks heavily scratched.
im thinking something like this:


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I find that leather looks best with a harsh contrast so use:

Scorched brown basecoat
Bestial Brown edge highlights even on semi-soft edges
1:1 Scorched Brown:Bestial Brown on soft curves and worn areas.

If you are looking for sueded wear then I suggest 2:1 Scorched Brownesert Yellow.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

I usually do basecoat with Scorched Brown > wash with Badab Black > drybrush with Calthan Brown on edges and any areas that you want wear. Examples of this are in my plog in my sig.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

What dave said pretty much. I just tend to highlight up a little more.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks I will give these a go. The results will be on my big kroot and I will post up the results.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

My process is pretty close to the ones described here.
I use scorched brown > bestial brown > bleached bone > chestnut wash > bleached bone highlight. Sometimes I mix my final bleached bone layer with a little chestnut wash as well. 

My apologies, I don't know what the current equivalent of chestnut wash is.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Kreuger said:


> ...I don't know what the current equivalent of chestnut wash is.


I have heard of people using Ogryn Flesh to replace chestnut ink, so Reikland Fleshshade might be close.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I find that the easiest way is beastial brown washed heavily with devlan mud, dry brushed beastial brown, washed again with gryphonne sepia, highlight brown, very very light highlight of snakebite leather.


----------

